# bass-verstärker als subwoofer...?



## .the.fragile. (2. Februar 2003)

hi

also ich hab ne frage... ich hab hier an einem pc ein 5.1 system, creative inspire (5400 denk ich, auf jedenfall ein inspire).

nun soll hier demnächst eine mehr oder weniger große feier steigen, bei der ich auch nochn paar räume weiter beschallen können will, oder zumindest nen ordentlichen bassdruck haben (musik wird hauptsächlich metal, alternative sein...). 

zu diesem zwecke hätte ich mir gedacht, dass es doch gut wäre, wenn ich meinen 250 watt e-bass amp an das system anhängen könnte.

nur das problem, das ich habe: 
würde es, wenn es ginge, zu schäden an meinem amp führen? (zu hohe lautstärke etc. jetzt mal ausgeschlossen, ich weiss schon was das ding hermacht)

geht es überhaupt? (die frage ist auf kabel/signalwandler o.ä. bezogen... e-bass, gitarre, was auch immer verwendet ja irgendeine andere form der audio-übertragung als ein pc, bass sendet das signal der tonabnehmer und pc eben direkt audio)

wenn einer mehr informationen darüber hat, oder es sogar schonmal gemacht hat, wär ich dankbar was darüber zu erfahren.

danke, man liest sich


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Februar 2003)

Hmmm, die einzige mir bekannte Voraussetzung für höchsten Partygenuss ist Panzerglas in den Fenstern und ein kostenloses Urlaubsticket für alle Nachbarn im Umkreis von 500m.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## .the.fragile. (3. Februar 2003)

danke

dein post war sehr aufschlussreich, nun weiss ich wenigstens ob das ganze technisch machbar ist oder nicht.


----------

